# Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI



## M_CLEAR_S (22. Mai 2010)

*Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

Hi,

gibt es eine Chance, dass noch Windows-7-kompatible Audiotreiber veröffentlicht werden? Habt ihr als Asus-Support vielleicht (Beta-)Treiber für Windows 7, die es noch nicht ins Internet geschafft haben?

Das M2N SLI war kurz auf der Liste der Windows-7-kompatiblen Mainboards und ist es jetzt nicht mehr, ich vermute wegen den inkompatiblen Audiotreibern.


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

Hallo M_CLEAR_S,
wir haben leider keine Treiber für den C-Media Soundchip und Win7 vorliegen. Du kannst versuchen die Vista Treiber zu installieren. Das dann aber nicht über die Setup.exe sondern über den Gerätemanager.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## DjSchaboo (15. November 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

*Ich suche einen Treiber für Onboardsound SoundMax HD Audio für Windows 7 64 bit. Ich habe zwar Sound unter Windows7 aber mir Fehlt der Steriomix zum senden. Mainboard ist ein Asus M2N-SLI DELUXE .Bei Asus habe ich geschaut und da sind keine Treiber für Windows 7!
Eventuell könnt ihr mir ja helfen!
Danke schon mal!  Schaboo
*


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (16. November 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

Hallo Schaboo,
wie du ja sicherlich weißt hat das Board keine Windows 7 Freigabe. Undzwar deshalb weil es keine Windows 7 Treiber von Soundmax (bzw. ADI) gibt. Da können wir leider nichts machen da wir natürlich auch auf den Chiphersteller angewiesen sind.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## DjSchaboo (18. November 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Hallo Schaboo,
> wie du ja sicherlich weißt hat das Board keine Windows 7 Freigabe. Undzwar deshalb weil es keine Windows 7 Treiber von Soundmax (bzw. ADI) gibt. Da können wir leider nichts machen da wir natürlich auch auf den Chiphersteller angewiesen sind.
> 
> Gruß,
> Doktor


 

Hallo Doktor,

Danke für deine Antword gibts den einen andere möglichkeit oder Soundkarte 

die auf meinem Board Leuft mit Windows 7 ???? 

Gruß Schabooo


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (19. November 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

Wenn Windows 7 keine weitere Möglichkeit über den Standardtreiber anbietet leider nicht. Dann bleibt nur der Weg eine zusätzliche Soundkarte einzubauen.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## DjSchaboo (20. November 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Wenn Windows 7 keine weitere Möglichkeit über den Standardtreiber anbietet leider nicht. Dann bleibt nur der Weg eine zusätzliche Soundkarte einzubauen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Doktor


 
Hallo Guten Morgen,

Was fürne Soundkarte kannst du mir den Empfehlen Doktor?????? 

Gruß 

Schabooo


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (22. November 2010)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*



DjSchaboo schrieb:


> Was fürne Soundkarte kannst du mir den Empfehlen Doktor??????



Wenn du so fragst natürlich eine ASUS Xonar Soundkarte 
Wir haben mittlerweile eine recht große Auswahl jenachdem welches Aufgabengebiet du bedienen willst und was du dran anschließen willst. Ich persönlich habe eine Xonar D2/PM eingebaut. Du kannst aber auch eine PCI-Express Xonar nehmen wie die Xonar DX zum Beispiel. Die würde dann in einen der PCI-Express x1 Slots installiert werden.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## bradobrey (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

Hallo Doktor,
ich habe Windows 7 geschenkt bekommen und somit gleich ein paar Probleme:
Ich finde niergendwo für meine *Asus M2N SLI* passende Treiber. Insbesondere für den Chipsatz... Auch nicht bei nvidia.
Audiotreiber sind jetzt bei Windows 7 für dieses Mainboard vorinstalliert, habe ich mal gehört. Aber die Anderen...
Ich bitte um Hilfe!
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*



bradobrey schrieb:


> Insbesondere für den Chipsatz... Auch nicht bei nvidia.


Das Board hat leider keine Win7 Freigabe. Das liegt u.a. daran das Nvidia dafür keinen Treiber anbietet.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## bradobrey (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Das Board hat leider keine Win7 Freigabe. Das liegt u.a. daran das Nvidia dafür keinen Treiber anbietet.
> 
> Gruß,
> Doktor



Hm, heißt es etwa, dass ich mir ein neues Motherboard anschaffen muss? Oder gehen vielleicht die Treiber von Windows Vista? Die gibt es nämlich dafür für diesen Chip...
Und was ist mit der Meinung, dass die Chiptreiber für dieses Board bei Windows 7 schon vorinstalliert sind? Dies habe ich neulich hier im Forum gelesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...emein/58408-windows-7-mit-nforce-560-sli.html

Danke!


----------



## Doktor[ASUS] (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*

Es kann durchaus sein das die meisten Treiber bereits in Win7 enthalten sind. Müsstest du im Gerätemanager mal kontrollieren. Nur separat werden definitiv keine angeboten. Es kann sein das die Vista Treiber funktionieren. Ist aber natürlich nicht optimal.

Gruß,
Doktor


----------



## bradobrey (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Win7-Audiotreiber für das Asus M2N SLI*



Doktor[ASUS] schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sein das die meisten Treiber bereits in Win7 enthalten sind. Müsstest du im Gerätemanager mal kontrollieren. Nur separat werden definitiv keine angeboten. Es kann sein das die Vista Treiber funktionieren. Ist aber natürlich nicht optimal.
> 
> Gruß,
> Doktor



Danke dir! Dann ist wohl noch nicht alles für mich verloren


----------

